# Oil analysis report question.



## barrier12 (Feb 1, 2009)

I got report for oil sample I mailed for analysis. I use Mobil1 0W-40, it was about 4,000 miles/6+ months on it. It is 1.8T, stock, 91 or 93 fuel. Miles mostly short runs.

"Comments: You've clearly been taking good care of the 1.8 turbo in your Passat. Wear metals look great compared to universal averages. They show typical wear levels for this type of engines after about 5,200 miles on the oil. You did not run quite that long so the lower wear is great; it shows a mechanically healthy engine. Fuel dulition is the only thing keeping this from being a perfect report and 3.3% is cautionary. It didn't seem to hurt anything, but there could be a leaky injector or other fuel system problem developing. Check back in another 3,000 miles or so."

Most of the numbers seems to be close to "Universal averages", but some higher or lower:


Elements in parts per Million...............My sample...................Universal averages
...
Molibdenum.............................................83....................................51
...
Boron....................................................150....................................56
Silicon.....................................................12......................................9
Calcium...............................................2746.................................2242 
Magnesium..............................................13...................................198
Phosphorus............................................922...................................769

.............................Current Values should be My previous sample(40,000 Miles earlier).
Flashpoint in F*.........*320 *.......>385.............................370
Fuel %......................* 3.3*........


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)

You need to post the wear metals and viscosity.


----------

